

Julian Assange Opens M.I.A.'s New York Show Via Skype - wikiburner
http://pitchfork.com/news/52872-julian-assange-opens-mias-new-york-show/

======
hjek
The founder of a whistleblower site using Skype? Did the journalist get it
wrong? Or doesn't Assange give a clippy about security?

